# Changed from dhclient to networkmanger - a lot dhcp requests

## boospy

Hello, 

i changed on my VMs from dhclient to networkmanager. Use my Gentoo with systemd. 

After the changes to NM, i have a lot of dhcprequest from the client, but not always. After about 12 hours it beginns, and about after 2 houres it is over and is working normal... strange. Here are a pice of the log:

```
Apr 12 22:09:26 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:09:16 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:09:02 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:08:48 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:08:35 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:08:21 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:08:07 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:07:47 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:07:38 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:07:29 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:07:17 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:07:03 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:06:55 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:06:43 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:06:28 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:06:07 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:05:55 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:05:05 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:04:45 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:04:33 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:04:12 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:03:59 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67

Apr 12 22:03:41 vdr dhclient[2644]: DHCPREQUEST on enp6s18 to 192.168.22.254 port 67
```

I use this version:

4.1.12-gentoo gentoo-sources 2015 x86_64 Common KVM processor

```
[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  1.0.6-r1 1.0.10-r1{tbz2} 1.0.12{tbz2} {bluetooth connection-sharing consolekit +dhclient dhcpcd gnutls +introspection +modemmanager ncurses +nss +ppp resolvconf selinux systemd teamd test vala +wext +wifi zeroconf ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  1.0.12{tbz2}(19:31:31 14.04.2016)(dhclient introspection ncurses nss systemd zeroconf -bluetooth -connection-sharing -consolekit -dhcpcd -gnutls -modemmanager -ppp -resolvconf -selinux -teamd -test -vala -wext -wifi ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" KERNEL="linux")
```

Have i done something wrong? Or is there a bug with?

Thanks a lot for helping

Best regards

----------

## UberLord

Maybe it is trying to RENEW the lease, failing (which is logged) but is able to REBIND the lease when the rebind timer fires?

Just a guess.

----------

## boospy

It looks likes an problem directly with NM. I used here an Kubuntu 16.04. Same problem. And what i find out is, the problem occurs only when the leasetime is leak out.

----------

